# Autosleeper Executive Accessories



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi I am just in the process of changing from my 1995 Duetto to a 1995 Executive. I am now looking for a Cycle Rack(I appreciate that not many people remove them once they are on, but you never know) also a set of genuine External Silver Screens for a 1995 Peugeot Cab. 


Has anyone fitted a Rack to an Autosleeper Executive/Talisman/Legend etc? I would appreciate any Advice/ Tips. Cheers Andy


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Andy

This might be worth checking out to see if it's still available?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-details-1575.html

I fitted a Pro C to my A/S Pollensa. It's not that difficult just takes awhile as you have to remove the oven. The bolts Fiamma provide are no good as they are not long enough, so I purchased some Stainless M6 x 110mm coach bolts which worked out fine. I would advise you to fix through the back wall using the load spreader plates supplied internally. A/S tend to fit wooden strenghtening plates to coincide with the rack mountings. The hardest thing is making sure you drill the holes square as a slight angle results in a larger error after you have drilled through the back wall, and you will have trouble fitting the plates!

On mine, the nearside brackets also coincided with the side of the sink unit but as there was a small gap between the side panel and the rear wall this accommodated the plate with a nut each side - just a fiddle to fit!

Regards

Mark


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Mark Thank you for your advice. I will "nosy" around the next A/S I see with a Cycle rack on, and ask if I can take some measurements. I expect to have to buy a new rack, as people tend not to remove them once fitted I think John Cross has a good selection of them so may give them a buzz. Cheers Andy


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi I collected my new(to me) Autosleeper Executive this morning and have spent most of the day sprucing it up. I noticed that it has eight capped holes on the back, which I assume are for fixing a Cycle rack, which I am keen to do. Are these just holes which go through to the spreading plates, or do they contain bolts for you to utilise if fitting a rack(am I too optimistic?) There is evidence that a rack has been fitted on this vehicle previously.

The other problem is I couldn't get the 12v lighting system to work is there another switch besides the one on the Zig Unit. All the other 12volt accessories seem to be working. Any advice most welcome. Cheers Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spykal will know.

He's got one.

Dave


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

The other problem is I couldn't get the 12v lighting system to work is there another switch besides the one on the Zig Unit. All the other 12volt accessories seem to be working. Any advice most welcome. Cheers Andy[/quote]

There is a master light switch next to the aerial socket (right hand side of drinks cabinet)

Mark


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

foll-de-roll said:


> I noticed that it has eight capped holes on the back, which I assume are for fixing a Cycle rack, which I am keen to do. Are these just holes which go through to the spreading plates, or do they contain bolts for you to utilise if fitting a rack(am I too optimistic?)


Do these holes appear to go right through the rear wall? i.e. can you see then on the inside, capped or otherwise. If so they would almost certainly be from previous bolt fixings that would have had spreader plates on the inside.

If not then the rack may have been fitted like one on a Gatcombe I used to own. The brackets for the rack on that were fitted to the back wall with some large self tapping type screws. I would guess that they were screwed into timberwork that AS build into the rear wall. The rack was fitted by the supplying dealer so I assume that it was to spec.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi foll-de-roll

Just confirming that the lighting has a master switch on the right hand side of the drinks cabinet above the bed..... really handy when you are ready to sleep...one handy switch puts out all the interior lights.

Also confirming that the bike rack fixing positions that you mention on your van must have been from a time when a previous owner had a bike rack fixed to the van, which has subsequently been removed. There are strong wooden battens moulded into the GRP body of the van in the mounting positions... on early Executives the bike rack may have been just be screwed to these mounts .... on later models bolts which passed right through the body with a plate on the inside became the norm.... this has something to do with the Caravan Council Industry Standards... all things mounted on the exterior of a van have to be bolted now ..this applies now to awnings, if you have an awning on your van that may also be screwed rather than bolted.


Mike


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Folks, Had to wait until the Rain (or Deluge) stopped rushed out to the van found the switch and BINGO I have 12v lighting. Thank you all for such prompt response. Haven,t got round to the cycle rack yet, but that will be my next project!!! Thanks again Andy


----------

